# F350 rear strobes & LED cargo light VIDEO



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's a quick video clip of my rear 4-head unit and some custom wiring to my LED 3rd brake/cargo light. The brake/cargo works normally when the strobes are OFF. I ran everything through relays so the alternating flash takes over when the rear strobes are turned ON.

Tell me what you think.

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid63.photobucket.com/albums/h126/grecoface/Car%20Pics/F350rear.flv
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid63.photobucket.com/albums/h126/grecoface/Car%20Pics/F350rearstrobe.flv

Oh, and here are the fronts (also a 4-head) clear/amber. It's tough to see everything (through the camera) with the 6000K HIDs running. It's much better in person...
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid63.photobucket.com/albums/h126/grecoface/Car%20Pics/F350frontstrobe.flv


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

hot damn!!!! this is what i like to see.....

more info on the cargo please......very nice....looks great...

all done by you?


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Dissociative;852112 said:


> hot damn!!!! this is what i like to see.....
> 
> more info on the cargo please......very nice....looks great...
> 
> all done by you?


yes.... all done by me.
It's an off the shelf LED cargo unit. I cut the wires and ran the power's - cargo and brake - through relays to allow them to function normally when the relays are not energized. When i turn the strobes on, it energizes the relays, and powers a flasher unit, that alternates. The flasher unit was an off the shelf unit also - but it had a very slow rate of flash.... Soooo, I opened it up, and replaced the resistor with a smaller one to speed up the flash rate.

Thanks!!!
I think I'm gonna get crazy with some front stuff soon too. I just don't know what yet. I like the clearance light idea... hmmmm.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

I like the cargo light setup as well.....Very nice job..


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

I think i wanna pay for your trip down here to rig a few 2008 f350 crew cabs i got that need lit up


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Top Dog;852366 said:


> I think i wanna pay for your trip down here to rig a few 2008 f350 crew cabs i got that need lit up


sure thing, but I only fly 1st class.... sorry man.
Thanks for the kind words!!


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

grec-o-face;852367 said:


> sure thing, but I only fly 1st class.... sorry man.
> Thanks for the kind words!!


 AT THIS POINT i MIGHT EVEN SEND A CAR FOR YOU SINCE HAVENT FOUND TOP SHELF INSTALLERS AROUND HERE


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

looks awsome. really clean. i like how you used the relays


----------



## firedawg1983 (Sep 15, 2008)

is that a Recon third brake light? If so could you shoot me a PM or on here how you get them to flash like that? I have Recon tail lights, third brake lights and mirror lights, and I want to add more rear warning and think that would be perfect to do it that way! awesome set up!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats really cool with the cargo light.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

That is sweeeeet. $$$$$$ waiting send me one.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

There have been a lot of questions about the cargo light - I'm currently working on a more "user friendly" set-up.
Some of the issues I'm trying to remedy are;
the amount of wires required to do this.
Currently it's a fixed rate of alternating flash - I have a design in the works that will allow for adjustable flash speeds.
And finally, I may also be working on a set-up that allows an alternating flash from left to right, or right to left.... or whatever.
I'll keep you guys up to date.

I'm glad the cargo is a hit!!
Oh,
Nevrnf are you a member on ModularFords.com???


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

nevrnf;853087 said:


> That is sweeeeet. $$$$$$ waiting send me one.


if you buy the light ill wire one up for ya. As a payback, make sure you buy me a light too


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I am not. I have not been on any car forums in a couple of years. I kind of lost interest and i just puts around with mine as a cruiser.
What brand of light did you use? Is it a Recon or a E bay special?

When do you want to start Doug.


----------



## FD39901 (May 31, 2009)

Topdog email me I am in Southern Maryland and can probaly help you out.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i'd be using a sho-me flasher with ramdom patterns and it woudl be a 2 wire install.

diodes are your best friend....

woudl also be overridden with brake application for the 3rd light.....

thanks for the idea man......that and th other guy who put leds in his chevy cab lights are killer ideas...


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Dissociative;854050 said:


> i'd be using a sho-me flasher with ramdom patterns and it woudl be a 2 wire install.
> 
> diodes are your best friend....
> 
> ...


I like that idea. If you use high-current diodes, it should be fine. I really like the ranndom flasher idea. What part would you use? PICS!?!?!!!


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

This is how I wired my cargo set-up. It looks complicated, but it's really not bad. I did it this way, to keep all the STOCK functions working properly when the strobes are OFF.

Red is the switch-leg
Black is ground
Orange is cargo
Green is Brake
I double taped the relays/flasher to the body, behind the cargo light assy.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

grec-o-face;852101 said:


> Here's a quick video clip of my rear 4-head unit and some custom wiring to my LED 3rd brake/cargo light. The brake/cargo works normally when the strobes are OFF. I ran everything through relays so the alternating flash takes over when the rear strobes are turned ON.
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> 
> ...


HMMMMM........ just gave me an idea that i could use on my truck .... for the flasher idea .... thanks and BTW good job on the truck


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

fancy! how hard would it be to do something similar with cab-lights? i recently replaced all my cab lights with leds and they're pretty bright now and I think I could make an arrow-stick of sorts out of it. It obviously won't put out nearly as much light as my justice bar, but it'd be another cool trick


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

BSDeality;870401 said:


> fancy! how hard would it be to do something similar with cab-lights? i recently replaced all my cab lights with leds and they're pretty bright now and I think I could make an arrow-stick of sorts out of it. It obviously won't put out nearly as much light as my justice bar, but it'd be another cool trick


I too have LEDs for cab lights.
I'm way ahead of you here... I work for a hi-performance computer company, and was thinking about building a small PC board to run some basic flash patterns and running a relay to re-route power through the board.... 
I figure, if Ive got the time....


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

grec-o-face;870410 said:


> I too have LEDs for cab lights.
> I'm way ahead of you here... I work for a hi-performance computer company, and was thinking about building a small PC board to run some basic flash patterns and running a relay to re-route power through the board....
> I figure, if Ive got the time....


keep me in the loop! I'd love to put something like that on my boxtruck too for our mowing route, just to get noticed a little bit on the side of the road.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

*i want one*



grec-o-face;870384 said:


> This is how I wired my cargo set-up. It looks complicated, but it's really not bad. I did it this way, to keep all the STOCK functions working properly when the strobes are OFF.
> 
> Red is the switch-leg
> Black is ground
> ...


so whats it gonna cost for you to put a kit together and send it to me with detailed install directions. I will pay for everything plus do not even mind you makin a few bucks.....PM me if your interested

TD


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

dude ......we should get together on this....i have a great sho me flasher in mind.....

with a little refinement we got something here that can be adapted to ANY 2 or more light system AND still retain complete stock function when off....actually its easy to maintain a total over-kill for the brake light which woudl make the third brake light work normally even when flasher unit was on.......if you apply brake it functions normally until its released then returns to flash mode until switch is off....much the way the DOT led signal in rear do around here. 

bering in mind a multi pattern flasher as well.,.....even get the 4 outlet one for the cab lights so you would have 4 lights involved in pattern....all but the center light.....very trick.....


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Its not that hard to do. My parts are in the mil. a $60 LED cargo light, a $20 led flasher and 2 relays. Should work pretty well.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

That looks awsome,i want that in my GMC.


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

*I live in ma and want it.... how much to do it*

Hey I live in MA and also have an 05 f350. How much to do this to mine as well. I will come to you. I have a new recon led third brake light already that is not installed.

I am serious ted (at) gwhunter (dot) com.

Reach out please


----------

